# Fancy iPad Bling!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just checked this popular high end site for iPad covers and wow, if you have money to burn...I do love the one above but it is $715!
Oh and I searched for kindle covers, none found... probably a good thing.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Search?keywords=ipad&x=0&y=0


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.thefrisky.com/post/246-a-diamond-encrusted-22-carat-gold-ipad-case-for-the-nerd-who-has-everyt/

http://www.ipadaccessories.com/ipad-cases/world%E2%80%99s-most-expensive-and-ridiculous-diamond-ipad-case

$715 sounds pretty reasonable compared to the above....Even if you had the money, who would walk around with this?!?! Jeeze.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Just don't leave them in the seat pocket in front of you on the plane!!!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Just think of all the apps, books and movies you could get for that price!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> Just think of all the apps, books and movies you could get for that price!!!


Ahh not to mention, another iPad!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Another ipad? I didn't think of that and the new ones will be coming out shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

